# Festplatte kaputt, Daten retten



## GalaxyWarrior (11. April 2005)

Hi,
die Festplatte des Servers der die Home Verzeichnisse der Schüler und Kurse an unserer Schule verwaltet, macht sehr komische Geräusche bei einschalten und es kommt: Primary Slave Error. Kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem ich versuchen könnte die Daten auf der Festplatte wenigstens teilweise wieder auszulesen? Es wäre verdammt wichtig.
Es ist auch egal ob das Tool unter Windows oder unter Linux läuft, denn es stehen SuSE Linux 9.1 und Windows 2000  zur Verfügung. Wobei mir Linux lieber wäre, denn dann müsste ich die Platte nicht umbauen. Und fast hätte ichs vergessen, die Platte ist mit ReiserFS partitioniert. Also weiß ich nicht ob Windows Tools da was retten können
Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Sinac (11. April 2005)

Wenn die HDD vom BIOS nicht mehr erkannt wird hast du wenig Chancen, das kann dann nur ne professionelle Datenrettungsfirma machen.


----------



## IAN (12. April 2005)

Ich habe hiermit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann jedoch nicht beurteilen ob die Software hier wirklich hilft.
Schau mal hier:

http://www.data-recovery-software.net/#features

Gruß IAN


----------



## Dr Dau (12. April 2005)

Hallo!

Das wird nicht funktionieren:


			
				IAN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe hiermit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann jedoch nicht beurteilen ob die Software hier wirklich hilft.
> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.data-recovery-software.net/#features
> ...


 
Denn laut Hersteller:

```
Supported file systems: 
FAT12, FAT16, FAT32,NTFS, NTFS5 (created or updated by Win2000/XP/2003), Ext2FS (Linux).
```
 
Die Festplatte ist aber in ReiserFS.
Ausserdem ist das Tool dafür da, gelöschte Daten wieder herzustellen, mit ganz viel Glück auch aus defekten Sektoren.
So wie GalaxyWarrior schreibt, tippe ich aber eher daruaf dass die Festplatte am klackern ist. Da würde kein Tool mehr helfen, denn dieses deutet auf einen defekten Schreib/Lesearm hin.
In dem Fall sollte er den weg von Sinac einschlagen, sofern sich der aufwand (finanziell) lohnt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

